# Fun At Home Shop Projects ........commenly Known As " G " Or Government Jobs



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

Cheap mans boring head . Not a Criterion nor Walhopter but will get you thru non-critical jobs .

Bore or drill a piece of stock in one end true to OD . Turn part around and turn an OD that is offset for your shank . Make another piece that fits your bore with an offset boring bar hole . You have created an eccentric in essence . You can adjust your toolholding piece as well as rotating your bar to achieve your desired size . DO NOT MAKE PLANS FOR G JOBS . ( that way you never make a bad part , it's re-engineering ! )

If accuracy is a must , it is possible to drill a hole to a known dimension and set this head to such hole .

Good luck and happy machining . Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

Very handy thread tool fixture . Has angles for 60 degree + Acme threads . For use on a surface grinder . I made this a solid holder but if you think you may have trouble with the square , either split the part and bolt together or just use a hole and reposition your set screw location .

Mill the crap out of it using whatever means you may have . Accuracy is up to you , sinebar or such . These are compound angles which give you your needed clearances on your finished tools . You may find it difficult calculating these angles , but it's half the fun . There will not be a square angle when you're done !!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

Poor mans scissors type knurling tool .  This one is self explanatory and is simple . Make no dimensions . You know why !!!  Haha


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2016)

Disclaimer ...........please take no offense regarding my " poor mans " usage in these posts ...........


" I was born broke and have only a fraction of that left at this point " Oh well , all is good .


----------



## ericc (Feb 9, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> Cheap mans boring head . Not a Criterion nor Walhopter but will get you thru non-critical jobs .
> 
> Bore or drill a piece of stock in one end true to OD . Turn part around and turn an OD that is offset for your shank . Make another piece that fits your bore with an offset boring bar hole . You have created an eccentric in essence . You can adjust your toolholding piece as well as rotating your bar to achieve your desired size .
> ...



Hi.  This looks really interesting.  I do not quite understand how that screw holds everything tight while boring.  Does it bind against the piece with the shank?  It doesn't seem to be threaded into the shank piece.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

You got it Eric . That pin has a cam on it locking it onto the shankpiece . The bar set screw is tapped on the inner piece . Of course , when they rust together such as mine has , they are only good for boring one size . ! LOL . ( I threw the cam pin out of it while dismantling it in the garage ) I'll probably never see it again .


----------



## kvt (Feb 9, 2016)

If it is like my stuff I only find it when I don't need it, then put it away so that I can find it when I do need it,  but then forgot where I put it.  Darn  I guess I will just have to go get another one, or make something.


----------

